# Bitin' the bullet on a Baitcaster



## UtahBassKicker (Jan 22, 2012)

I've only tried one baitcaster in my life and it didn't go well but I want to give it another shot so I'm looking into getting a good starting rod and reel but not wanting to break the bank doing it ($100 or less). I think I've narrowed it down to these two options...

https://www.basspro.com/Abu-Garcia-Silver-Max-LowProfile-Reel/Bass-Pro-Shops-Graphite-Series-Trigger-Rod-Baitcast-Combos/product/11090205011917/241185

or

https://www.basspro.com/Shimano-Caenan-Baitcast-Reel/Bass-Pro-Shops-Performance-Graphite-Rod-Combo/product/10229190/302595

Any suggestions or insights on either? I've always been a Shimano guy but I'm open to whatever.


----------



## Cartman (Jan 22, 2012)

Although I have not fished that rod or reel, I remember speaking with the owner of Tackle Hut here in Houston and he spoke highly of the Caenan. Said it was about the best bang for buck reel out there. I have handled it a couple times in the store and it seems like a great reel too. Hope this helps.


----------



## LCfishing (Jan 23, 2012)

I have Tried both of those reels they are good . But I feel the shimano citca or the Abu Garcia Orra would be better choices . When you cast these two you never have to worry about backlashes. Orra is smoother than citca but it should only be for fresh water while citca will be better for saltwater.


----------



## Cartman (Jan 23, 2012)

I would second the citica, It is a pretty solid reel and you should be able to find some deals on the old model - 200e (I wouldn't buy a new model). I'm pretty hard on it and it keeps on going. I don't know if you could be in a combo with a citica for under $100 though. But could be worth it, my citica was my first baitcaster...


----------



## LonLB (Jan 23, 2012)

Several of the Bass Pro reels will likely be on sale very cheap this spring. They go on clearance every year.

You can't go wrong with many of them. Quality reels. You can pull apart a Revo, mix up the parts with a few of the BPS reels, and put them back together......



I'd save a few more bucks, and buy either a clearance or used BPS reel, and a veritas or similar $100 rod.

100 bucks is the best bang for your buck in rods. Quality/sensitivity drop sharply below that point, but don't increase sharply above it.


----------



## crankbait09 (Jan 23, 2012)

Don't overlook the BPS Extreme baitcaster combo!! I have only been fishing for 3 years now and that was my first set up. Great baitcaster for the money. I never had any issues!! Keep your eye open for sales. I bought mine when it was less than $100. You also have the BPS Classic coming up as well and I wouldn't be surprised if they are under $100.

Here is a link for it https://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Extreme-Rod-and-Reel-Baitcast-Combos/product/11092805011831/268805


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Jan 23, 2012)

I vote for the citica 200e as well. I ahve two of them, and I love them. I did have a problem with one, but I sent it to Shimano and in a week I had it back with new inner workings and all I had to pay was the shipping to get it there.


----------



## Bhockins (Jan 23, 2012)

I'd vote for the Shimano. I was exclusively a spincaster for a long time and then changed entirely to baitcasters when we moved to Atlanta/South Carolina. Now I prefer them by a long shot. 

Just be sure to get it set/adjusted correctly and I'd recommend you start by practicing with a heavier line (20 lb) and a heavier lure or weight (1/2 oz. more). To me, baitcasters are better in so many ways and for around $100.00, you can get a really solid quality reel that will last forever.


----------



## crankbait09 (Jan 23, 2012)

but based off the two combos you have narrowed it down to, i would take the AG combo.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Jan 23, 2012)

Alright, you guys have me considering the Citica but upon further research, it sounds like the Lews reels are very well made and cost about the same and possibly less. Any input on Lews?


----------



## Cartman (Jan 23, 2012)

I realize I've said quit a bit on this thread already, sorry. I will say I think Lew's makes an awesome reel. and am planning to buy the tournament pro soon. My buddy fishes the $89 one (can't remember model) and it is a great reel. The only think I don't know is the longevity...But I have heard almost zero complaints on quality or corrosion issues. I'm willing to take my chances with them as the quality is there and performance is way beyond the price. I really don't think you can go wrong with a Lew's.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Jan 23, 2012)

I appreciate all your input (even more is welcome if you have it!). I can't decide what to do now. Shimano, Lews, Abu Garcia, BPS, so many reels so little time! :lol: I guess I just want to get something that will be easy to use, last, and make the transition to baitcaster as painless as possible. I was hoping to stay at about $100 for rod and reel but it sounds like spending a little more will be well worth it in the end.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 23, 2012)

My first was the 45 dollar abu Garcia and still use it

Id get a cheaper one untill you know you like it.


----------



## parkerdog (Jan 23, 2012)

I vote for a shimano as well.

I have a curado 50E that I picked up new for under a hundred earlier this year. You just have to look for the sales and deals.
I liked it so well I bought this 300E curado new for $175 last month.

And the calcutta 400te I saved my pennies for and just got today.

(haven't tried the 300 or 400 yet but with the way I like my 50E I don't think I'm going to be disappointed.)


----------



## LCfishing (Jan 24, 2012)

I say get a nice reel now for 100$ then get the rod later lol


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Jan 24, 2012)

I've continued my search and I think I'm going to go with an all Shimano setup. I'm thinking of getting the Citica and pairing it with a Sellus rod. Anybody know much about the Sellus rods (or better yet has anybody used one)? I looked at all the reviews I could find and it seems most people are happy with them. Plus, they only run about $50.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Jan 30, 2012)

Changed my mind again. I picked up a used Curado for $60. I'm still thinking of pairing it up with a Shimano Sellus rod. Anyone have any input on the Sellus'?


----------

